# Good wax/polish and roadster hood treatment recommendations?



## mk1pat (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,

Any one know/ can recommend a good polish/ wax. Also what's the best treatment for the roadster roof fabric?

Thanks

Paddy


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi mk1pat,
For a wax used nattys blue,Harly wax and Victoria concours wax,all seemed to give a really deep glossy shine,easy on and off also.Not sure about duarability as never let it go much longer than 4 weeks! OCD am afraid :roll:

Cheers Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Use Fabsil for the hood have a look in the show and shine at how two section


----------



## myauditt225 (Nov 6, 2011)

santa brought me some auto glym HD stuff and a snow foam lance for my pressure washer,aint had a chance to use it yet but it looks really good stuff. Also got some clay bars and iron remover. Since i bought the TT i aint stopped spending money :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

myauditt225 said:


> Since i bought the TT i aint stopped spending money :lol:


They will do that to you just wait untill you have had it 10years like me [smiley=bigcry.gif] I could have been a very rich man :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

As Yellow says, Fabsil is great stuff for the roof and repelling water - this was after one application


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Brasso is a great polish.

But I wouldnt use it on a car.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

steeve said:


> Brasso is a great polish.
> 
> But I wouldnt use it on a car.


Actually I use this on my exhaust tips. Its really good.


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

phope said:


> As Yellow says, Fabsil is great stuff for the roof and repelling water - this was after one application


I'm impressed, looks like my next purchase.


----------

